# Smokeless Owl Squonker



## Xhale (6/5/15)

http://focalecig.com/search/keyword-Smokeless

$39 shipped, in white or black. Comes with rda

Looks like 2015=year of the Squonk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (6/5/15)

Looks very nice


----------



## Xhale (6/5/15)

I think I may go get one, because it is available in white and my wife went "oh thats pretty", and because its 120g unladen.

Although I'm already imagining it with a few scratches and ingrained dirt...hmmm...dis miskien 'n kak idea

time for bbbllaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## kimbo (6/5/15)

lolol


----------



## LandyMan (6/5/15)

Interesting atty that ... and that drip tip looks great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

Yeah, looks great, but after the KUI experience I shall rather wait and see. And after sales service remains a concern.


----------



## Gert_Koen (6/5/15)

You can pass all unwanted KUI's to me and Ill be the Rob Fisher of KUI's and My mascot shall be a Boston terrier!!
Grappie net julle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (6/5/15)

I'm buying one and paying for some upgraded DHL to get it to me for review...so we'll have a youtube up in a few days.
Hopefully as I'm spending my own coinage here, you'll trust the review...I'm doing this to boost the youtube channel a bit as there arent any reviews of this device anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

Hmm, those channels on the 510 are unusual for a squonker


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

Xhale said:


> I'm buying one and paying for some upgraded DHL to get it to me for review...so we'll have a youtube up in a few days.
> Hopefully as I'm spending my own coinage here, you'll trust the review...I'm doing this to boost the youtube channel a bit as there arent any reviews of this device anywhere.


That would be great - and you are always very honest. Questions that come to mind:

No safety spring? Stainless steel spring?
That top plate looks like a scratch pad to me
Adjustable 510 connection?
Bottle size?
Spare bottles?
Can the center pin be replaced? Spares for that, if so?
Positive contact made from? Replaceable? Spares?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale (6/5/15)

*takes notes*
I'm always interested in field stripping these things to see what makes them tick, so we'll have it in as many pieces as humanly possible shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (8/5/15)

DHL have notified me delivery will be on Monday, so I'll have some more info by then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

It does look quite snazzy 

Looking very forward to your findings @Xhale 
Will be very interesting

@Andre , to me those bottles look very similar to the Reo 6ml bottles


----------



## Matt (10/5/15)

Now a groupbuy special for 22 bucks.
@Xhale you can get a refund the extra money you paid for it.

http://focalecig.com/activities/groupbuy/Smokeless-Owl-Style-E-Cigarette-Starter-KitBlack/24723/1

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Xhale (10/5/15)

damn thats a good price.
its...i mean...wow.


----------



## Xhale (10/5/15)

Matt said:


> Now a groupbuy special for 22 bucks.
> @Xhale you can get a refund the extra money you paid for it.
> 
> http://focalecig.com/activities/groupbuy/Smokeless-Owl-Style-E-Cigarette-Starter-KitBlack/24723/1


true, I've gone and bought another one now. Thats my spares backup plan


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

aaannnnddd....
it looks to be lost at Heathrow.
Waiting to hear back from DHL....got to germany fine on sunday, then arrived adn was processed at heathrow on monday 6am, cleared customs and then tracking just stops...


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

aaand..I have the Smokeless Owl.

Have done a quick (private) unboxing video which I will give the link to shortly once it has uploaded.

This is pretty much my first hour, so nothing is set in stone, but so far I cant find any big reason to not buy this thing.
The design appears absolutely leakproof. It squonks on my other atties just fine. The supplied atty does work, and pretty ok (although it feeds juice from the kanthal post holes (I'll double confirm this later when I rebuild it)

The lid has two magnets, the button works as it should. It is a big of a b*tch changing batteries, but it doesnt rattle in design etc. The plastic is smooth, and would probbaly get a bit sweaty after a while from holding on a hot day.

These are criticisms for a $100 device though...at the price this is being knocked out I would be happy if it just worked occasionally, haha.
OK, first impressions are positive. Its a small light,plastic box that would be nice to take to a braai at a friends house, or to the park or camping, because its not heavy so you can just "chuck" it onto the grass without worry and so on, you get my drift. And if it gets lost nobody will cry too loudly.

I'm going to take the switch assembly and so on apart later today..but in the video I stopped halfway when I saw soldered wires. Yes, its not a full mech switch. I need to get my lighting going, and get my zen together then unsolder some parts to get the top off and have a proper look inside. The 510 has a screwdriver slot, but it doesnt turn easily at first try so I want to be sure I'm not breaking something. Also (oddly) it seems to be a left handed device...the way the front cover curves, and the switch being on the other side compared to traditional squonkers...it just feels better in the left hand.

Will put video link shortly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

make a better video shortly this is a rundown on unboxing, overview and quickie impressions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (12/5/15)

Sounds like the perfect device for me to do my first "squonking" on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (12/5/15)

So who is going to handle the group buy ??? @kimbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (12/5/15)

like the way you think @jtgrey


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> So who is going to handle the group buy ??? @kimbo


Hehe, let us first hear what type of resistance that wire can handle, etcetera.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (12/5/15)

Does it come in mini size?


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Does it come in mini size?


I dont know what you are asking, but I'll try infer what you mean, as the box itself is quite small already compared to xyz in the market.
You can put any rda on top, even little 14mm ones. The one that is supplied, gratis, is a 22mm item with a big drip tip etc. But feel free to take advantange of the open source, standard, 510 connector fitted to customise this luxurious item to your personal requirements.


----------



## Nooby (12/5/15)

Xhale said:


> I dont know what you are asking, but I'll try infer what you mean, as the box itself is quite small already compared to xyz in the market.
> You can put any rda on top, even little 14mm ones. The one that is supplied, gratis, is a 22mm item with a big drip tip etc. But feel free to take advantange of the open source, standard, 510 connector fitted to customise this luxurious item to your personal requirements.



Thanks for the info, but meant, like the Reo has a grand and a 'mini'... looking for a bottom feed device that takes 18490/18500 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

ok, sorry, crossed wires.
its only available in 18650 size.
I'm going out on a limb here by saying this, but I dont believe this'll be the last affordable squonker we will see from china. If I spot an 18500 or similar one I'll let the forum know

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (12/5/15)

I certainly hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (12/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> So who is going to handle the group buy ??? @kimbo


let just wait for the review

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (12/5/15)

I think Vape king is bringing them in soon...


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Nooby said:


> I think Vape king is bringing them in soon...


Yes, see here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coming-soon-a-new-bf-mod-terminator-box-mod.t11350/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

happy dayz!


----------



## jtgrey (12/5/15)

Sure they will sell it at a good price too. Different name but same product?


----------



## jtgrey (12/5/15)

It would be nice for me to have something to use at work that i do not mind scratching and breaking. That way i can leave my loved reo's safe and sound at home .


----------



## Alex (12/5/15)

Very nice vid @Xhale, thank you for doing the once over. It looks like a solid little squonker to me, for the price.

And a tip to try: knock the mod from behind to eject the battery forward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Alex said:


> Very nice vid @Xhale, thank you for doing the once over. It looks like a solid little squonker to me, for the price.
> 
> And a tip to try: knock the mod from behind to eject the battery forward.


Agreed, and looking forward to your follow up, @Xhale. I think many are now that this mod will soon be locally available.


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

Seems like the copy phase of Reos now moves over to toy versions .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Xhale (13/5/15)

holy crap on a cracker. I squonked 10ml's since yesterday.
the build I had made, I measured last night at 0.6ohms which it is handling admirably. The window in the rda is a bit of a gimmick, it gets so full of condensation it looks like it is raining in my attie and I cant see anything anyway, but easy to wipe clean (I'm just too lazy). Its almost impossible to oversquonk because the juice well is so massive. Good for some, not good for others, depending on how you wanted it in the first place. The insides are bone dry. Not a drop or even a hint of dampness anywhere.

I didnt want to comment on this yesterday as I had put eliquid in that was new to me, and I was blowing clouds like nobodies business, so when I refilled today with my premix I paid some attention to the clouds, and I can confirm we still have clouds. Proper fluffy dense things. The airflow control has been a pleasure to use..I can hold the whole squonker up by the driptip and wiggle it about and the rda lid doesnt pop off..yet I can also turn the airflow control without the body of the rda trying to tighten or loosen on the mod. It just works.

I'm a happy bunny. If it sounds like I am gushing, thats cool, because I'm happy.
Doubly happy also because all I need to do is save this product to my favourites, and should a friend need one I can point them this way without first enquiring his employment status, bank balance etc.

BTW, I'm half left-handed, half right-handed (pls dont ask, I wont elaborate) and I found it odd to use this mod because it seems to be left-handed, but you can hold it in your right hand with the curve in your palm, and use the index finger to push the button, going around the back of the rda...this is what I did last night when I showed the box to my wife, and she instinctively held it like that as a first timer. I used it like that this morning on my drive (manual car, so need left hand free to row the gears) and it was just as natural as when I used the KUI in the same hand...easy peasy adapting.
I'd like the button to be a bit lighter though, thats a personal thing..I like soft buttons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/15)

Xhale said:


> holy crap on a cracker. I squonked 10ml's since yesterday.
> the build I had made, I measured last night at 0.6ohms which it is handling admirably. The window in the rda is a bit of a gimmick, it gets so full of condensation it looks like it is raining in my attie and I cant see anything anyway, but easy to wipe clean (I'm just too lazy). Its almost impossible to oversquonk because the juice well is so massive. Good for some, not good for others, depending on how you wanted it in the first place. The insides are bone dry. Not a drop or even a hint of dampness anywhere.
> 
> I didnt want to comment on this yesterday as I had put eliquid in that was new to me, and I was blowing clouds like nobodies business, so when I refilled today with my premix I paid some attention to the clouds, and I can confirm we still have clouds. Proper fluffy dense things. The airflow control has been a pleasure to use..I can hold the whole squonker up by the driptip and wiggle it about and the rda lid doesnt pop off..yet I can also turn the airflow control without the body of the rda trying to tighten or loosen on the mod. It just works.
> ...



lol, I use a backhand grip on the Reo too.


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/5/15)

Found another one! Think its the one Vape King is getting in 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013827/2344405-terminator-18650-drip-nebulizer-vaporizer-kit


----------



## Xhale (13/5/15)

Gentlemen, cast your eyes hither






one of the two disc magnets that slip into the inside top section to help hold the door in place, the butt'n itself, with contact pin that hits the top of the battery, switch spring, and three top plate screws that hold the whole thing down








peek-a-boo! whats inside here?





Hello boys!
OK, things to note..on the left you can see hwo the switch locks because there are ridges preventing it pushing down..its simple. Soldered, short wires, which arent the thickest, and arent the thinnest. Is it goldilocks wires?
And to the right...taddaaa our pin. Pls note the absolute absence of any eliquid in this area. Dry as a bone. And pls note, why I could not pull the pipe off in my video. The pipe is held in place by clever engineering, also simple. It pushes up into the body, and is gripped on the outside by the body itself. Then when you refit this top plate, the pin pushes down into the pipe, locking the whole thing in place.
Chinaman, Ek smaak jou stukkend!

You dont have to unsolder anything to get this lifted up, you dont even have to remove the bottle. Just remove the 3 screws, unseat the negative plate at the bottom of the battery and pull the white wire slightly out of its channel to give it a small bit of slack.

and I still havent found a way to adjust the centrepin. This may be the bit that is a negative, although all my stuff works, and orings can fill gaps etc, I would love to have a spring centre pin. The slot I found yesterday corresponds to a slot in the bottom of the rda, I think it is just a chinaman's way of making a juice channel

Also, I'm unable to disassemble the battery negative plate/spring thing. So I cant say either way if it is collapsible or not, but I didnt find a spare for it, so lets assume it is not collapsible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

Thanks @Xhale. This seems to be put together much better than the KUI. Pity about the wires, but with all the Delrin (?) in there it is probably a good thing as melting will happen at too low ohms anyhow. Would be interesting to know what the voltage drop is. Presume the battery spring is not a safety spring?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (13/5/15)

I'll try with a fresh battery shortly (when they charge up) but the one I have currently fitted is vtc4, 3.86v unloaded, 3.55v loaded into 0.6ohm
call it 0.3v loss into 0.6ohm.
I'll do a fresh test on a fresh battery shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/5/15)

Very interesting info you've posted so far @Xhale, 300mV drop is quite good on those wires. With same coil resistance on Reo with fake AW batteries I average 180mV (+/-10%) drop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

